
Ask HN: What SaaS or Apps are you paying for? - busymichael
 I am curious to know what saas or apps are HN user&#x27;s paying out of their own pocket for? Not business apps, but for your own personal use.
Personally, I pay for feedly (rss reader), G Suite domain (for my personal email), todoist premium (task&#x2F;to do app). Not an app, but I pay for the Wall Street Journal.<p>It&#x27;s been nearly 2 years since I ask this question so I thought it would be good to get an update.
======
dublin
Actually, I don't pay for hardly any SaaS or Apps. Microsoft Office is the
only exception, and the only thing I really need there is OneNote. (I use Word
and Excel, but only because I've already paid for them to get OneNote -
neither is essential.) Other than that, the only thing I pay for is storage
for backups in S3. I also have a recent copy of CorelDraw Suite, but they've
gone subscription now, so I'll have to find an alternative. Other than those,
it's all open source.

------
sammatilda
Netflix, Spotify, Amazon prime, Nytimes, HBR, Australian finance review
[https://afr.com](https://afr.com), listing on
[https://hackerspad.net](https://hackerspad.net), Prime video, micro
transactions on
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kabam.doam...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kabam.doamobile&hl=en_AU)
around ~100 per month.

------
akg_67
Apps: Netflix, Notability, MindNode (discontinued), Memrise (discontinued)

IaaS/ PaaS/ SaaS: Digital Ocean for VPS, Stripe for subscription billing,
GoDaddy for domains, Dropbox for online storage and file sharing, Google Voice
for phone number porting.

Recently, I have been thinking about setting up a blog based site, not sure
whether to setup my own on DigitalOcean or go with something like
Wordpress.com. I just see too many attempts of WP exploits on my non-WP site,
and haven’t come across any decent non-WP based blog driven site CMS.

~~~
tstegart
Digital Ocean has one-click WordPress installs.

~~~
pknerd
Interesting to know. Do they provide support of transferring existing one?

~~~
tstegart
Sorry, I do not know.

------
zzo38computer
Nothing that needs recurring payments. If I cannot find a suitable program,
generally I will try to write it by myself instead. Also even with proprietary
programs I have already paid for, I will try to make a free software which is
better.

------
reliabills
NetFlix and Spotify. And there's one that I'm not paying. And it helps my
business a lot. [https://www.reliabills.com/](https://www.reliabills.com/)

------
rsaraceni
Canva, Spotify, Netflix

------
yarapavan
Setapp, Evernote, Textexpander, Cloud storage for backups, Magzter
(magazines), and couple of financial services in India.

------
peruvian
1Password. It's $4/mo, which (forgive me for sounding privileged) is nothing,
and it works well across all devices.

------
maps7
HEY, Netflix, Disney+, Dropbox, iCloud, Todist (won't subscribe to another
year when it is up)

------
newsbinator
Screenflow has paid for itself multiple times over- business use, personal
use... I use it easily 5 to 10 times a week.

~~~
aosaigh
Also a big fan of Screenflow. I find it so much easier to record a quick 5
minute screencast when trying to get a point across.

~~~
busymichael
Isn't screen recording built in to windows, macos, ios now? Why pay for a
separate tool?

I use quicktime to record screencasts all the time. The biggest issue I have
is having to upload the video to youtube to easily share it. They are usually
too large to just email around.

~~~
aosaigh
Yes screen recording is built-in, but something like Screenflow allows you to
do a lot more, for example adding other audio or video (like camera for
example), adding transitions, effects, annotations etc. This won't be
important if you literally just want to record your screen, but if you are
publishing anything these sorts of tools are useful.

------
busymichael
I forgot about password managers: I do pay for one; but I also use the built
in keychain password manager

------
Cyph0n
Netflix, Emby, DigitalOcean/Vultr, Spotify, Amazon Prime, GDrive, iCloud, and
a few domains.

------
replwoacause
Hulu, Spotify, Netflix, Amazon Prime, GSuite, Notion (now free), HEY, YNAB,
and Bitwarden.

------
tomjen3
lastpass, although I am looking for a better alternative,

Office365

Adobe photoshop and lightroom

I am also paying for todoist and newsblur, although I moved to newsboat and
will probably have to find another task manager. Maybe I will just use org-
mode.

------
itnAAnti
lastpass; office 365; fastmail; digital ocean; wallabag.it; you need a budget;
twilio & spaghetti detective for 3d printing notifications; backblaze;

------
_alex_
lastpass

bunch of aws services (s3 for file storage, some r53 domains, some resources
backing alexa skills my family uses)

twilio for an sms bot

washington post sub (thinking about picking up wsj and economist)

robokiller

~~~
rameshs
Have you tried BitWarden? I recently switched after using lp for the last 6
years. Couldn't be happier. Things just work with BW. It's simple and
convenient. Also being free doesn't hurt.

~~~
tootahe45
I've used LP for 4 years and can't recall things not working?

~~~
itnAAnti
There was a period circa 2014-2015 that LastPass was pretty glitchy on Firefox
in MacOS, but for quite a while I've had no problems at all with it - it just
works. Even my non-technical wife has no issues with it, and sharing secure
passwords is a breeze.

------
ztc
1Password, Spotify, Netflix, Stoa Meditation

~~~
itnAAnti
How long have you been subscribing to Stoa? Have you been able to stick to it,
and do you find it beneficial?

------
petervandijck
Google storage. Dropbox. Dashlane. Netflix.

